# Knight of Cups



## Parallax (Dec 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bC-3rnv_b3o[/YOUTUBE]



> Knight of Cups is an American drama film written and directed by Terrence Malick and produced by Nicolas Gonda and Sarah Green. As of May 2013, the film was in post-production. Distributors have confirmed the film to be released in 2015.The film will premiere at the 65th Berlin International Film Festival in February 2015.
> 
> The title of the film refers to the tarot card of the same name, where "Knight" is the face card, similar to a Jack, Queen, or King, and "Cups" is the suit, roughly equating with the traditional suit, Hearts.



My most anticipated film of 2015, I can't wait.  The plot is being kept super secret so there's not much info other than the first trailer that came out today.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 15, 2014)

It looks terrific. 





> Spirituality: You are getting ready to enter new realms in your spiritual exploration. The Knight often means that you will soon receive a message from spirit (this sometimes comes through another human, however,) which will open up new ways of looking at things for you. Pay attention to things that seem like coincidence. These are often the way that spirit "gets through" to us.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 15, 2014)

Could this be another Movie 43?


----------



## Stunna (Dec 15, 2014)

this movie looks lame

booo


----------



## Karasu (Dec 15, 2014)

Looks really amazing. I don't like Portman, but I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2014)

Looks like it could be a good one. 

Love the cast which is a start. Especially Portman.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 16, 2014)

Almost forgot this existed  Doesn't he also have another one in the work with quasi the same cast plus Gosling?


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

I think this looks like another To the Wonder.  Malick needs to get back to making real films; like The Thin Red Line.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2014)

Finally someone who gets it. He is getting worse with age


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 16, 2014)

Trailer looks terrible.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2014)

See Vault, the movie looks good


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2014)

I see what you did there hahahaha


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 16, 2014)

As a good friend of Para and after his last disaster of a movie thread (Movie 43) I figured I would get in here and support him the best way I knew how.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2014)

Damn, shots fired


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 16, 2014)

Comparing Movie 43 to this is a bit outlandish.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2014)

not for Cyphon


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 16, 2014)

Bluebeard said:


> Comparing Movie 43 to this is a bit outlandish.



I wasn't directly comparing the movies. They are both a different kind of awful. Movie 43 knew it was bad and packed it with stars to make some money. This movie is actually trying but will be terrible as well, which is actually more offensive if you think about it. Anyway....

I was merely talking about Paras history of thread making for a movie he was hyped about.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 16, 2014)

Cyphon said:


> I wasn't directly comparing the movies. They are both a different kind of awful. Movie 43 knew it was bad and packed it with stars to make some money. This movie is actually trying but will be terrible as well, which is actually more offensive if you think about it. Anyway....
> 
> I was merely talking about Paras history of thread making for a movie he was hyped about.


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 16, 2014)

One of the films I've most been looking forward to see recently, along with Inherent Vice, Whiplash, Macbeth and Sea of Trees.

But hopefully this will be more like The Tree of Life than To the Wonder.


----------



## Cheeky (Dec 16, 2014)

Heard he's independently wealthy and pays for most of it himself.


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2014)

Clearly shows. Nobody is financing this garbage otherwise


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

That makes sense.  Has too much control over his productions otherwise.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 16, 2014)

Vault


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2014)

Vault mad as fuck for no reason


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2014)

He's mad for the same reason I was mad about Meryl Streep getting praise for Into The Woods.  These guys are stealing accolades from others!


----------



## Ae (Dec 16, 2014)

Is this the one with Ryan Gosling?


----------



## Parallax (Dec 16, 2014)

No it's not.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 16, 2014)

Terrance malik

Gonna be shit. Pretentious shit


----------



## Karasu (Dec 16, 2014)

I think I'll just watch this instead of the movie.



Bluebeard said:


> Looks like it could be a good one.
> 
> Love the cast which is a start. Especially Portman.



Got to admit - Portman was a essential to the "quality" of the Star Wars PT


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 8, 2015)

premiered at Berlin today, here's the poster


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2015)

This movie picks up markedly, when you consider it's the story of Bruce Wayne


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2015)

I hope this comes out soon, I'm hyped


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol, amerifags havent seen yet



*Spoiler*: __ 



 he makes peace with Cate blanchet at the end but she won't take him back, He dies soon after. It's implied suicide but it happens off screen


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 10, 2015)

As much as I'd love o watch Christian Bale in anything other than Batman, Malick kinda puts me off. Can't get myself to like this guys movies :/


----------



## Detective (Feb 10, 2015)

Someone should add a R.I.P in front of the thread title


----------

